# Thanks for All you do !!!!



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just wanted to send a BIG THANK-YOU shout out to Lynn and everyone on this wonderful site. 
Lynn, You are just amazing getting this all organized every year and not really feeling well a lot of the times. Bless you for helping all the Rescues.
What a crazy amount of money was raised this year. I was just telling Deb how much and she couldn't believe it either.
Thanks to all that donated items and then bought the tickets. Each Rescue that you donated to, is so blessed by your donations.
I cant tell you how sad it is when a Rescue group gets a call to help a dog and doesn't have the finances to help. So your generosity will help so many more Rescues. 
AMAR sends its THANKS to all of you for helping us help our Maltese Rescues.:aktion033:
Edie Gobbi
AMAR National Coordinator


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I just wanted to send a BIG THANK-YOU shout out to Lynn and everyone on this wonderful site.
> Lynn, You are just amazing getting this all organized every year and not really feeling well a lot of the times. Bless you for helping all the Rescues.
> What a crazy amount of money was raised this year. I was just telling Deb how much and she couldn't believe it either.
> Thanks to all that donated items and then bought the tickets. Each Rescue that you donated to, is so blessed by your donations.
> ...


:heart::smootch:Thank you, Earth Angel Edie ... and, to AMAR ... and, to all the other rescues for all you do. :smootch::heart:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank *you*, Edie. Without the people who make good things happen for desperate poochies the money would mean nothing.

And Lynn is one of those people.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Thank *you*, Edie. Without the people who make good things happen for desperate poochies the money would mean nothing.
> 
> And Lynn is one of those people.


Amen.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:amen::amen::amen:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It takes a village - or in this case a Forum - to try and help as many fluffs as we possibly can, and each person is an angel in her (or his) own way! Thank you to everyone!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggieh said:


> It takes a village - or in this case a Forum - to try and help as many fluffs as we possibly can, and each person is an angel in her (or his) own way! Thank you to everyone!


Amen ... again!:tender:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Amen! You guys are all amazing and inspire us every day.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:ThankYou::grouphug::grouphug:

I love this forum because of the wonderful, generous, loving people on it.

I know that we raised a HUGE amount of money this year, but it never seems to be enough.

I want to thank everyone that does their part to help the little rescue fluffs -- those that donate money, raffle prizes, foster, volunteer, help transport, pray and most especially those that coordinate for the Rescue organizations.

SM is just so wonderful to care so much about the rescue fluffs and to support the rescue groups.

Edie and Mary Palmer are both marvelous and work so hard for the rescues and so do the coordinators for SCMR and MMR as well as the no kill shelters.

I always think that doing Secret Santa is so much fun here on SM -- But doing the Rescue Raffle is the MOST REWARDING.:wub::wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Amen to all of the above


----------

